# Bolens Mower??



## Mrjohnson (Mar 7, 2012)

This is an old bolens been striped down Been in the shed for a few years now if I can get a pic on here I will.does anyone no what sort it is it's in perfect condition apart from having no engine seat and bonnet lol


----------

